# Nike Dymo square 3 wood



## RGDave (Oct 23, 2009)

The 10 week search for a 3 wood ended today with the purchase of a Nike Dymo square today.

I've been trying all sorts this week and had "passed" on this club a few days ago, but went to re-try it now I've done 5 days practice in a row. I was worried that it might be difficult to shape the ball full stop, but actually, that's not true.

I have no idea of the RRP, but I guess it's not cheap. I know they are readily available online for about Â£120.

Anyway, with a really good shaft (UST proforce AXIV)

http://www.ustmamiya.com/shaft_models/model.aspx?id=2

and decent quality head, I really would recommend it.













I hit it off the lowest tee on the auto-tee and also off the mat. Lovely, managed a few draws straight over the flag, then off the back of the green (220+)......good flight and forgiving too.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Oct 26, 2009)

My 13yr old son has this 3 wood, I have hit it a few times when out with him. It shouldn't suit me but I hit it really well with a lovely draw. A very good club if you ask me.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh....I've also graduated to using the club off the fairway. Once preferred lies come into operation, it'll be seeing lots of use.
Works well.....very reminiscent of the warbird sole-plate 3 wood I used back in the 1990s. The "keel" design certainly seems to help.


----------



## feary (Dec 11, 2009)

Have this in 4 wood, but not the square version. It is a great club.


----------



## Split_Fairway (Dec 12, 2009)

im looking for a 3 wood at the moment. leaning towards ping i15 but i might try this now


----------



## RGDave (Dec 12, 2009)

im looking for a 3 wood at the moment. leaning towards ping i15 but i might try this now
		
Click to expand...

It is a cracker. The only reservation I have is that I reckon the reg V2 suits me better than the reg AXIV. No doubt the i15 comes in proforce V2, and no doubt any "normal" golfer will find the AXIV perfectly good. It's just a tad heavier and stiffer than all my Wilson Staff V2-shafted woods.

Probably ideal for a slightly stronger/faster player.


----------

